# [VERKAUFE] Buch : Visual Basic 2008 für Kids  - wie neu



## BelokZoc (20. April 2009)

*[VERKAUFE] Buch : Visual Basic 2008 für Kids  - wie neu*

Hi Community


Wer Interesse an diesem Buch hat, kann es gerne von mir erwerben.
Das Buch ist quasi ungenutzt und im neuwertigen Zustand. 
Hat nur ganz leichte Stellkanten vom Hin und Herstellen im Bücherregal.

Neupreis liegt bei 24,95 €

Verkaufe günstig und schicke natürlich per POST für günstige 2,20 €.

__________________________________

- VISUAL BASIC 2008 für KIDS
- inklusive CD
- bhv Verlag
__________________________________


Freu mich auf Angebote/Preisvorschläge .


----------



## BelokZoc (22. April 2009)

*AW: [VERKAUFE] Buch : Visual Basic 2008 für Kids  - wie neu*

*verkauft !*


----------

